# Does anygbody know why Miralax doesn't work for some?



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

Miralax does not seems to be working for me. Does anyboady know why it helps some people and not others?


----------



## Sharon 24 (Jun 9, 2003)

I haven't had a lot of results with miralax yet. It will be 14 days today. I take it twice a day. I have slow tansit constipation. What do you have? How long did you take miralax and how much each day? I'm not sure why it doesn't work for everyone. I wish it did!


----------



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

I just finished my first jug of Miralax. Taking it once a day at the 17g dose. I have not been diagnosed with anything yet. I have a doctoer apt on the 2nd. I am 36 and have never been regular. I generally have a bm once a week or less. I have been taking a stool softener/laxative for 4 12/ years and have become dependant on laxatives. I have just finished my first bottle of Slippery Elm with no results. My next attempt is going to be with the probiotice and kingo bilboa. My docotr has not been very helpful. What did you have to do to get diagnosed with slow transit constiopiation?


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Breck,You mentioned that you must finished your bottle of Miralax, did it help at all, were you able to go? Any side effects like bloating, pain or gas?To determine if you do have transit problems you would need to have a sitzmarker test which would determine if you do and to what extent. Any GI can do this for you and its painless and non invasive.


----------



## Sharon 24 (Jun 9, 2003)

I was never diagnosed with slow transit constipation. I just did a fair amount of research on the internet and this bulletin board. My symptoms are those of slow transit constipation. They do have a test that involves the use of markers and when they finally appear in your BM. I'm trying the ginko right now. Who knows? Happy Holidays. Sharon


----------



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

2btrueI finished my first bottle of miralax a few days ago. After about 2 1/2 weeks with no bm I had to go back to the laxatives. I am not experiencing any more amount of gas or bloating than what I had already been experiencing. With my lack of bm, I have always experiences a fair amount of both. The miralax has definetly kept my stool at a soft consistence, just not inducing any bowl movements.


----------

